# Question about Jefferson Caps Ridge difficulty.



## wolfie (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum, and new to hiking in general.  We've only done a few hikes, which have included Monadnock and Moosilaukee.  I'm interested in doing the caps ridge on Jefferson, but don't want to get in over my head as far as the steepness of the caps is concerned.  Some of the online pics look daunting, but it could just be the angles...

Can anybody elaborate on the difficulty of the caps?  I mean if we take it slow, should we have any problems?  Nothing we've encountered on Monadnock/Moosilaukee has presented a problem, but I realize this may be in a different league.

Anyways, any input would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2005)

it is not that much of a vertical climb because you start at 3000 ft, and what i remeber of it it is kinda hard because of large rock hopping,  and pretty annoying because of all that false summits, but i think it is a nice hike.  only 2.5 miles too.  and a 2,700 foot vertical.  Problably just as hard as Moosilaukee or a little easier


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 20, 2005)

Which way up Monadnock & Moosilauke.  Some parts of Monadnock would be training for Cap's Ridge, Beaver Brook would be too but many Moosilauke approaches would not be similar.

I'd have to differ from awf170's opinion & say that is it harder than most routes up Moosilauke.

Why Jefferson & Why Cap's Ridge?  If you are looking at shorter trails to peaks with good views that are not difficult in order to  build your hiking experience up, I'd put some other trips ahead of Cap's Ridge first.  They would include:

Eisenhower by Edmands Path
Pierce via Crawford Path
Jackson via Webster Jackson

These three all have great views & are not much longer or require much more climbing or even less than Jefferson & are easier IMO

Away from the Presidentials Osceola offers good views with modest effort.  getting over to East Osceola does require getting past one short tricky steep part.  

Is Cap's Ridge Daunting? some people may find it such, some scrambling up steep ledges but not in same league as Huntington Ravine, King Ravine (okay any ravine headwall or slide trail) and scrambles are relatively short and just a few.

If I was going to take a new hiker up the 48 4,000 peaks in NH & they were new to hiking I'd start with a few Southern New England Trips  (Greylock, Bear, Everett & Race, Monadnock - because I live here & therefore if they don't like hiking we have a shorter trip home) & then head north.  

Jefferson might be the first Northern Presidential I'd tackle if the person was unable to get early starts & was not a fast walker.  If they were a fast walker but might have exposure issues (on ledges) I'd do Madison via Valley Way first, longer more elevation gain but easier terrain & a hut where you can get coco, lemonade or a brownie too.


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jun 20, 2005)

Welcome to our community and to our mountains, wolfie!!!

There are two issues:  How appropriate is Caps Ridge for one of your first 4,000 footers, and how difficult is it?

Mike has wisely addressed the first issue.  I did none of the more exposed above treeline peaks in my first year of 4,000 footer bagging.

That said, Caps Ridge is not too difficult.  It involves a minimal degree of scrambling, but even I (a rather easily scared hiker) had no problem going _down_ it in the rain, when the rocks were rather slick.  That problem was solved by often sitting down to lower myself over anything I was not completely comfortable doing upright.  I call that "hiking by the seat of my pants" 

In dry weather there should be even fewer problems.

A reminder:  any plans for above treeline hikes should be reconsidered in light of the latest weather forecast.  The weather abvove treeline can be vicious at any time of the year; smart people hike something less exposd when the weather is threatening.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> I'd have to differ from awf170's opinion & say that is it harder than most routes up Moosilauke.



I wasnt that sure just i remembered jefferson being not that hard and i was like 10-12 years old when did it


----------



## SilentCal (Jun 20, 2005)

Just a side-note,  Jefferson Notch Road recieved much washout damage and is impassible from the north.  I believe if you approach the Caps Ridge Trailhead from the south (the Cog Railway side) you'll be in good shape.  

The Caps Ridge trail in my opinion was not that diificult.  I'd liken it to the Beaver Brook trail on Moosilauke but with false summits.  There are two spots that I remember that you needed to use your hands to scramble up but nothing serious.  About a mile in, you come to a nice ledge with some great views.  From this ledge, you can see the false summit and some of the more difficult spots on the trail.  If it looks too hard,  soak up the sun on that ledge.  It's a great hangout spot.  I would not recommend trying to take the Link Trail over to Castlatted Ridge and hiking that way up.  The Link is a root-hole infested trail that can turn an ankle very easily.  Hope this helps


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2005)

Welcome wolfie! I like Mike P.'s Ike/Edmand's Path suggestion. If the weather is nice you can even do the ridgewalk over to Monroe or the hut. It may make for a long day (probably 9+ miles) but if the weather is nice, the ridgewalk along the Crawford Path is pretty easy and the views are hard to beat. This would be a better introduction to the Presidentials IMO.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 21, 2005)

When I was on Base Road on 06/11, Jefferson Notch road was gated at Base Road so as of that date, the only wasy from south to reach the trailhead was to walk, unsure that has changed

IMO Cap's Ridge would be fun as a  10-12 year old, I never worried about falling out of trees then either.  It's not a headwall climb but there are a few easier trails up to the Presidential Ridge than Cap's Ridge, C-path to Pierce & Edmands to Eisenhower are two.  

Cap's Ridge is obviously the shortest in the North.  Someone who jogs & is in good shape would find Valley Way to be easy  (boring perhaps but easy) even though longer as it climbs as gradual as you can in the Northern Presidentials without much or any use of your hands except to open the hut door.

Likewise if you like climbing ladders to paint your house, clean your gutters - I don't -  but aren't in great (or above the US average) shape, the scrambling is a non-issue in fact it slows you down a little so you don't get as winded.

(My first trip up Huntington Ravine was with a much faster fitter friend - in fact in crossing a brook on Signal Ridge that same year, other hiker's referred to me as "your less fit friend"  :blink:  I was better with my hands than he was so from the First Aid Cache to the top of the headwall we were close together, once we reached the top, he was gone....)


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 22, 2005)

Re-read Mohamed's post. Try Mike's idea of hiking up to Jackson, I can't think of a similiar 50' or so scramble. Or even do the wonderful hike to Eisenhower. Any will give you more successful accomplishments to take up to the Caps. Taking the caps slow should give you no problems perhaps only the above treeline experience, yet you've said you hiked both M & M. 

As Cal said, the Link is steep, root infested, and will surely beat you up. Dogs do the Caps. Even the 160 lb giant Newfie Brutus (the Brutosaurus!) does it every year. And I've seen many young children hike it. On a clear day the views are superb. The Caps has 2 or 3 small 30-50'scrambles. No biggie.   Try it -- you'll love it!! 

Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## wolfie (Jun 23, 2005)

thanks all.  it sounds do-able, but i also like the idea of trying some of these other trails first.  we're thinking of doing something this weekend (gotta check the weather...) so i'll let you know how things pan out.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jun 23, 2005)

According to the Forest Service, Jefferson Notch Road is now open.

However, I agree that Caps Ridge isn't the place to start. I found it to be a very fun trail, with the kind of rock climbing that's enjoyable, not drudgery. It's steep but more like a jungle gym than a chore.

But you need to be used to that kind of trail, used to following a rocky route above treeline, to enjoy it. Especially in the heart of summer when the weather up there can change in a heartbeat.

Eisenhower via Edmands is a fantastic suggestion, as would be the Webster/Jackson loop. If you're up for a longer walk, taking the Crawford Path up to Pierce, then out to Eisenhower and back makes for a little bit of every kind of terrain condition. If the weather's coming in you have plenty of opportunity to turn around and reach safety quickly all along the route, and as an out-and-back you know the trail that you return on.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, I did the Caps Ridge Trail from the Jefferson Notch in October 1998.  It is short distance-wise, but a lot of rock scrambles at the top.  Great location, great short hike.  I did the trail to the ridge and then to the summit.  From here, we headed North down off the summit and then cut back east along a trail (The Cornice Trail???) that sliced across the upper third of the mountain just below treeline.  This trail, which brought us back to the Caps Ridge Trail, was nasty with much erosion, bad cuts along the fall-line (it ran perpindicular to the fall line), many nasty roots, and some bad footing.  I also recall the Castles Trail (or the trail running northwest from the summit) as being steep and er, interesting :roll:

Here is the White Mountain Server's info on Jefferson:  http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/whites/jefferson.html

I personally liked Caps Ridge and thought it was an easy hike.  The slab back to Caps Ridge though was a pain :x


----------



## awf170 (Jun 23, 2005)

this is kinda random probably stupid ?, do u have hiking boots, i no it seems obvious but i see so many people hiking without them :roll: i saw some one with sandles on madison once :dunce:


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 24, 2005)

My newest pair of hiking boots are Salomon Protrek 6 selected over leather Limmer Ultra lights, which I've wanted for years. At Moriah Sports in Gorham, many hiking boots, both m&f are on sale at up to half price. Also the break-in time for the Salomon's were hours, not months. Lowa Renegades are just $82.50, list is $170.

I see during the summer hikers wearing sneakers heading up to the summit. How about those high water crossings? On Moosilauke several years ago I can upon 6 or 7 young women hiking up Gorge Brook Trail barefoot. They summit all the mountains shoeless as they are members in the barefoot hiker's club.

Then there was the time on Liberty Springs Trail that a hiker had boots on and nothing else!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, again, the Caps Ridge Trail is a scenic and short direct route to the top of Jefferson, but don't interpret this as an "easy" hike.  Treat it the same as if you were going up Washington--be prepared for wind, changing weather, nasty temps and fog, etc, etc.  It is NW of Washington and gets the same kind of nasty weather, so be prepared.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2005)

Just another comment on proper footwear and the Caps Ridge specifically. The upper summit cone is made up of *very* jagged and sharp rocks. I would recommend at least a mid-weight hiking boot versus sneakers.


----------

